# To Snipe or Not to Snipe



## Chaplain Araziel (Dec 28, 2007)

I hear mixed opinions about Scouts with sniper rifles. I recently assembled 2 10 man scout squads w/ all sniper rifles except for the missile launchers. Most people think that this is too much. I wanted everyones input on what they prefer as wargear in a scout squad. I play Dark Angels and like the manstopper shells. I see the good in a 5 man squad with a missile launcher and I am considering assembling one. But I want to keep at least one 10 man sniper squad. Me Likey Sniper Rifles What do You Think?


----------



## Bob_dole (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, I like sniper rifles too. They are a very cute little weapon, question though, do you use the scout infiltrate with sniper rifles? Is there a point? They could easily be flushed out rapidly if you put them out there. 

Snipers in my BA army, strange but very effective.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i absolutely love sniper rifles; you said you made two squads with all snipes except for the two rockets; i ask do you really need the rockets? ive got only one rocket and nine snipes and im sound as a pound
but then again, the snipes are only good if u infiltrate ur scouts into a good position to harrass the enemy


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

the missles are useful to help against enemy armor. because since you can infiltrate you can shoot at the enemy artillery that is pounding your units while hiding behind terrain.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

My snipers are all about anti infantry. I have a five man squad, 4 snipers and 1 HB. They mash up anything near and far.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

they are great vs monstrous creatures and all that high toughness stuff. you always wound on a 4+.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

rangers for eldar also have sniper weapons in a sense, and with pathfinders...just lovely.
great anti infantry and good for picking off the odd wound from a monstrous creature.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Chaplain Araziel said:


> I hear mixed opinions about Scouts with sniper rifles. I recently assembled 2 10 man scout squads w/ all sniper rifles except for the missile launchers.


am i the only person who has a problem with Scouts with Missiles? Doesnt it kinda defeat the purpose of stealth?

"Quietly men, quietly. Okay...Fire"
"Phut" "Phut" "Phut" " BOOOM"


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a squad of ten Scouts that I use pretty regularly that's armed with nine sniper rifles and a heavy bolter. The heavy bolter probably defeats the purpose of stealth as well, since the discharge from a bolt weapon is supposed to be a fair bit louder than firing a rocket. 

They're useful for general anti-infantry ops, though. Infiltrating really isn't about getting closer to the enemy per se, but it's about positioning your squads with the capability in reaction to how the opponent has deployed. I've found that sticking the squad in heavy cover of some sort and letting them sit tight for the game, taking potshots at targets of opportunity, tends to work pretty well. They also tend to win their points back in a hurry against Tyranids-- snipers do wonders against the big 'uns. I tend to bring the heavy bolter just sort of as a stopgap measure if I have to halt an infantry mob quickly--snipers are just as effective against Orks, Guardsmen, Eldar, and the like as a boltgun, but the heavy bolter scythes right through 'em, and having that extra kick when you need it is good. Forfeiting the sniper shot against monstrous creatures for three shots that won't wound it most likely is a fair tradeoff when you've got nine other guys in the squad.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> snipers are just as effective against Orks, Guardsmen, Eldar, and the like as a boltgun, but the heavy bolter scythes right through 'em, and having that extra kick when you need it is good. /quote]
> Snipers may be as good v. Orks but boltguns 3+ to wound T3s, AP 5, and rapid fire makes it better against guardians and guardsmen. I'm not a fan of sniper rifles, as you pay to make your squad worse against everything (even all options) in an army. However the main reason i'm not getting them is because i'm fine with my own CC scouts.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, but you have to be a hell of a lot closer to use a boltgun effectively, and I don't really care to get that close to Orks. Eldar and Guardsmen are less of an issue, but putting yourself in a position to be charged by Orks is a bad thing.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i runa aunit osf 7 scouts, onwe heavy bolter and 6 snipers they usually get their points back i only take them to takeout the 3 wriathlords my eldar friend always takes


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i use scouts with sniper rifles and melta bombs i then come on from the rear to take out vehicals


----------



## Apokra (Jan 28, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I have a squad of ten Scouts that I use pretty regularly that's armed with nine sniper rifles and a heavy bolter. The heavy bolter probably defeats the purpose of stealth as well, since the discharge from a bolt weapon is supposed to be a fair bit louder than firing a rocket.


In my humble opinion even from a complete fluff reason the heavy bolter doesn't defeat the purpose... heavy noise itself is generally a deterrent for most troops especially untrained ones! 

In game terms I think the missle launcher with sniper rifles are a good choice because of versatility.. that and i've had sniper rifles pop rhinos more then once


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

Personally i love snipers have been making prone squads with bushes surrounding them like giddy suits i own with my sniper squads specialy against the mass amount of players with orks


----------



## Archangel41 (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally I love snipers. The always hit on a 2+, wound on a 4+, have 36" range, and pin! I say 2 5 man squads with 4 rifles and a HB work really well against most treats I've encountered.


----------



## powerful92 (Mar 5, 2008)

i never quite thought of using snipers in these ways because usally i try to us against tanks and it doesn't work out that well, but that is why i use missle launcher.


----------



## noodles87 (Jan 29, 2008)

i only take 5 scouts....looking at getting more but i find with some pretty effective infiltrating movement 4 snipers and 1 missile launcher can become the bane of my opponents existence.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

snipers, i dont know. thier ghreat in certain situations, like facing a massive hoarde of charging nids/orks, their super effective and will prolly pin the orks, but thier worthless if you dont know exactly how to use them and where to direct thier fire. personally id take a ten man squad with seven or eight snipers and have the rest be heavy bolters. that way you can slice up any remining infantry that get too close


----------



## Janus Blackheart (Jan 24, 2008)

Snipers are great but Spacemarine snipers are just okay. No ap1 no bonus to cover. I recently changed out my 10 man sniper squad for 8 devs with 4 hvy bolters and am getting 2-3 times the kills with it. They are good against big nids, wraithlord, deamonprinces but not as good as lascannons or plasma weapons.


----------



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

I would use snipers 'cause apparantly they come in handy and they really just own when peeps charge at ya.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Bob_dole said:


> question though, do you use the scout infiltrate with sniper rifles? Is there a point? They could easily be flushed out rapidly if you put them out there.



To have them deploy last, wil lgive you a chance to pinpoint targets easier, there is no real use to have em too close...

Cherrio!


----------

